# Light Correction Detail - BMW 1 Series M-Sport finished in Auto Finesse DA Sealant!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This customer came from a DW thread asking for a local detailer in the Wolverhampton area, a number of you kindly recommended me and the car was booked in to see what I could do with it in the space of 12 hours or so.

The car itself is a rather nice BMW 118D in M-Sport flavour in black. It was generally clean but had picked up a bit of swirling and other marking from its previous ownership.

I also took the opportunity to get the forthcoming Auto Finesse DA Sealant out again, as it leaves a very deep, wet finish on black metallics...

A few befores:


DSC05952 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05953 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05955 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were dealt with first. I started with Autobrite's Citrus Power to loosen any dirt/dust, which was then pressure rinsed with my Kranzle K7:


DSC05957 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres too:


DSC05959 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, AutoSmart Smart Wheel at 4:1 was used via a CYC Foaming Trigger head:


DSC05961 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were then cleaned with:

- EZ Brush on the rear of the wheels
- Valet Pro brushes on wheel face, spokes and tyres
- Largest Wheel Woolie used on the arches.

Please excuse the lack of pics as the heavens had opened up at this point:


DSC05965 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC05966 by RussZS, on Flickr

Autobrite's Purple Rain was used to attack the brake dust pitting:


DSC05967 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05969 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the rain really started coming down, so no pics of the wash process I'm afraid, but it was:

- Snow Foamed with Hyper Wash (10:1)
- Shuts and Sills with Surfex HD
- Hand Washed with Auto Finesse Lather
- Purple Rain and Tardis used on bodywork
- Final foam and rinse then moved inside for claying:


DSC05971 by RussZS, on Flickr

The image of the clay bar after use is blurry I'm afraid, but as ever after a fallout remover and tar remover, very little was left for the clay to deal with.

Next the car was dried, then the paintwork assessed:


DSC05973 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05974 by RussZS, on Flickr

Paint was reading a healthy 180 microns or so all over. After testing a few combinations, I settled on Scholl S3 via Orange Scholl Polishing Pad, which seemed to leave the best combination between finishing down and cut, then followed this up afterwards with BriteMax BlackMax, 3M Polishing Pad and DA to knock out the very slight hologramming. All work was then checked with an IPA wipedown:

Some correction shots:


DSC05978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05984 by RussZS, on Flickr

Uncorrected:


DSC05987 by RussZS, on Flickr

Corrected:


DSC05988 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 on OS Rear Wing:


DSC05993 by RussZS, on Flickr

As you can see, some deeper defects remain, but the aim of a Light Correction is to remove as much as possible in a cut/finish set. To remove these defects, multiple passes/sets would be required, which would take longer, going into 2 days/24 hours.

Before:


DSC06000 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06004 by RussZS, on Flickr

We had some odd marking on the NS pillar plastics, most of which was removed:


DSC06007 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06009 by RussZS, on Flickr

These were VERY soft, so the owner is going to look at getting them vinyl wrapped, but certainly massively improved.

Bird poo on pillar:


DSC06010 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06012 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear Quarter


DSC06013 by RussZS, on Flickr

After under Halide:


DSC06014 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with the Auto Finesse DA Sealant..


DSC06016 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also:

- Auto Finesse Crystal on the glass
- Mercury on the exhaust
- Mint Rims on the wheels
- Pinnacle Black Onyx on the tyres

and finally, after a long and hard 12 hours...


DSC06018 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06020 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06022 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06025 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some don't seem to be fond of these lighting shots, but it was 11pm so I didn't have any sunlight 


DSC06027 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06028 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great flake pop from the DA Sealant:


DSC06031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06032 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06033 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading! 

I'm a little behind on my write ups, so have a 330D and Boxster to post, then have a Clio 197, AM Vanquish and BMW M3 to come this week.


DSC06026 by RussZS, on Flickr

Any comments or suggestions are welcomed. I've had a few people ask me how I do so much in a day, but I think it's down to the hours I put in during a day with very little rest or stopping - no chain smoking helps too. These Light Correction Details seem to be very popular at the moment, and although the results aren't 'perfect' you're getting 90% of the finish for 50% of the price, so seems a good option for a lot of people. I have an M3 Individual coming soon which will get our Full Correction Detail over 25 hours or so, and will include Opti Coat, engine bay, interior - the works. One to watch out for...

Russ - Midlands Car Care - 'Part Time and Passionate'


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Any comments or suggestions are welcomed. I've had a few people ask me how I do so much in a day, but I think it's down to the hours I put in during a day with very little rest or stopping - no chain smoking helps too. These Light Correction Details seem to be very popular at the moment, and although the results aren't 'perfect' you're getting 90% of the finish for 50% of the price, so seems a good option for a lot of people. I have an M3 Individual coming soon which will get our Full Correction Detail over 25 hours or so, and will include Opti Coat, engine bay, interior - the works. One to watch out for...
> 
> Russ - Midlands Car Care - 'Part Time and Passionate'


Great work yet again Russ, the car looks great and a huge improvement in the time you had!

This tends to be my philosophy to be honest, I rarely get customers wanting to a) spend the money on 2 days or b) being able to be without the car for 2 days so this type of Enhancement detail works great for me and you're nailing them on a regular basis.

I know how much hard work goes into it, 12 hour days aren't uncommon for me now with hardly any stoppages for food / drinks - I really feel it by the end of the day with various aches & pains and couldn't do it like this 5-6 days a week without killing myself but it is amazing what can be done in 1 day if you're well prepared and give it 110%!

Another 10/10 from me :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Nick


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate

Listen, no need to justify yourself mate. I've been at your place a lot lately and you do a great job and its as simple as that.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> Very nice mate
> 
> Listen, no need to justify yourself mate. I've been at your place a lot lately and you do a great job and its as simple as that.


I know mate, just wanted to clarify a few points 

Russ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning!!!, Still hard to find a tyre dressing that finishes better than Onyx


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning!!!, Still hard to find a tyre dressing that finishes better than Onyx


Thanks Lee 

Indeed, I tried PERL for a while but Onyx is still the daddy - more durable too!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Very nice mate
> 
> Listen, no need to justify yourself mate. I've been at your place a lot lately and you do a great job and its as simple as that.


+1 on that...

"I'm never giving up, 'cause the haters never quit hating"

Good work again..... car looks lovely...



:thumb:


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cracking job as usual Russ!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simple but Complete finish there , GREAT work :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks ace.brilliant job in only 1 day. No wonder your busier than a busy thing! 



Chris


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For the time limits, your work on here is remarkable for what you can achieve in a day, very nice BMW by the way as well, great work Russ as always.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Excellent work as always fella. I love seeing what can be done with a hard days work. Always impressive results on your write-ups!

Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Well done once again Russ, customer has got to me made up! Again, the work you do seems to be superb and if you are keeping the customer happy, no more questions need to be asked!

Keep sharing them with us! That's all!


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Some don't seem to be fond of these lighting shots, but it was 11pm so I didn't have any sunlight
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are welcomed. I've had a few people ask me how I do so much in a day, but I think it's down to the hours I put in during a day with very little rest or stopping - no chain smoking helps too. These Light Correction Details seem to be very popular at the moment, and although the results aren't 'perfect' you're getting 90% of the finish for 50% of the price, so seems a good option for a lot of people. I have an M3 Individual coming soon which will get our Full Correction Detail over 25 hours or so, and will include Opti Coat, engine bay, interior - the works. One to watch out for...
> 
> Russ - Midlands Car Care - 'Part Time and Passionate'


Russ, I'm not a detailer so my opinion may not be worth much, but I really look forward to your write ups. I think your photos are great, all the different lighting shots help to show how the car would look in different situations.

I love that you mention all the products that you use, because it helps others to choose what they may want to buy next. It sometimes throws me when you use something different, but I know now that you like to test new and different things, and I can remember your favourites by now.

Yours, KDS and Marc Elsworth (Heavenly) are the main write ups I look out for. No disrespect to the others :thumb:, there is a lot of great talent and hard work going on out there but I can't help having my favourites.

Keep it up Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tictap said:


> Fantastic :thumb:


Thank you 



The Cueball said:


> +1 on that...
> 
> "I'm never giving up, 'cause the haters never quit hating"
> 
> ...


Lol indeed... I must be doing something right 



maverick2702 said:


> Cracking job as usual Russ!


Thank you 



Racer said:


> Simple but Complete finish there , GREAT work :thumb:


Thanks Rui!!



Griffiths Detailing said:


> Looks ace.brilliant job in only 1 day. No wonder your busier than a busy thing!
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris - you still popping down at some point?



Trip tdi said:


> For the time limits, your work on here is remarkable for what you can achieve in a day, very nice BMW by the way as well, great work Russ as always.


Thanks as always Trip 



awallacee30 said:


> Excellent work as always fella. I love seeing what can be done with a hard days work. Always impressive results on your write-ups!
> 
> Lovely job :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Well done once again Russ, customer has got to me made up! Again, the work you do seems to be superb and if you are keeping the customer happy, no more questions need to be asked!
> 
> Keep sharing them with us! That's all!


Cheers Jon, means a lot 



JimG said:


> Russ, I'm not a detailer so my opinion may not be worth much, but I really look forward to your write ups. I think your photos are great, all the different lighting shots help to show how the car would look in different situations.
> 
> I love that you mention all the products that you use, because it helps others to choose what they may want to buy next. It sometimes throws me when you use something different, but I know now that you like to test new and different things, and I can remember your favourites by now.
> 
> ...


Jim,

You've made my day with those very kind words of encouragement - thank you very much, means a great deal to me when I'm doing 80-100 hour weeks! I'll 'get there' I'm sure.

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> You've made my day with those very kind words of encouragement - thank you very much, means a great deal to me when I'm doing 80-100 hour weeks! I'll 'get there' I'm sure.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Russ.


Remember rest also Russ. Don't burn candle in both side


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Where do you find the time lol great job mate, and nice looking unit too!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

O also out of the Scholl range of pads which do you rate?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

georgeandpeppa said:


> O also out of the Scholl range of pads which do you rate?


I've only really used the Orange Polishing and the White Spider Sandwich Pads, both of which I rate highly.

I had a go with the wool but it seems very aggressive so prefer the 3M ones generally. I need to try the new purple Scholl pads too.


----------



## mark_eas (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi people this is my car and I can't thank the people who recommend Russ enough. 

Russ done outstanding work in the time limit he had with the car, and we can't thank him enough for his hard work and commitment especially the late hours and working through the rain. 

I am over the moon with the results,the car looked 10000% times better then when it was give to him, just wish it hadn't been raining for the last week so we could enjoy the epic finish lol. 

I got some daylight shots of the car but my camera seems to have gone up the shoot. I will work hard to get them posted on here. 

Again Russ's work here was amazing and thank you. If you can get booked in with him I would 

ps

Russ I'm going to send you a message and picture, Id like your opinion on something. 

Cheer again 

Mark


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mark_eas said:


> Hi people this is my car and I can't thank the people who recommend Russ enough.
> 
> Russ done outstanding work in the time limit he had with the car, and we can't thank him enough for his hard work and commitment especially the late hours and working through the rain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Mark, means a lot. Not received a pic though? Where did you send it please?

Russ.



tonyy said:


> Very nice finish


Thank you as always


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ 1 Series looking great , and like the way you are trying blurring the line's with trying all different application and products for different job's tried Smart wheels on the tyre's at the weekend and fantastic cleaner on them , do you find that foaming the smart wheels uses less product and dwells better on the wheels? but will it not kill the standard foaming head very fast. You must have loads of energy, great to see you going from strength to strength. Was going to post a thread yesterday as was missing my fix of nice detailed motor's from the Pro part time full timer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Russ 1 Series looking great , and like the way you are trying blurring the line's with trying all different application and products for different job's tried Smart wheels on the tyre's at the weekend and fantastic cleaner on them , do you find that foaming the smart wheels uses less product and dwells better on the wheels? but will it not kill the standard foaming head very fast. You must have loads of energy, great to see you going from strength to strength. Was going to post a thread yesterday as was missing my fix of nice detailed motor's from the Pro part time full timer


Lol! Cheers Derek, kind words as always!

My foaming spray head is about to die actually, but I've been using it for over a year so can't complain too much really.

I just prefer working with a foamy consistency and like using a lot of product - I'm not shy with how much I use, but it delivers results quickly this way. I did also check with my AS rep that using SW on the tyres won't cause issue and he confirmed it was fine. I do generally use G101 or Surfex but SW is great in this way too!

Russ.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, maybe weekend after next?



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thank you
> 
> Lol indeed... I must be doing something right
> 
> ...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Yeah, maybe weekend after next?


12/13th? I have a white Edition 30 and a black Astra VXR that weekend, so lots to help me with


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> 12/13th? I have a white Edition 30 and a black Astra VXR that weekend, so lots to help me with


I'll bring the festool you bring the brews!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I'll bring the festool you bring the brews!!


and chicken...? :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic finish you've achieved there - the variety of colours in the flake are awesome!

And the recovery you achieved on the black gloss pillars is second to none - any tips on this; I've always been very hesitant at using anything too heavy? Or can they be treated as with any other panel?

(ps my pinnacle tyre gel has now arrived - bought on your recommendation - and it's bloody brilliant!)


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> and chicken...? :thumb:


Cos protein is very good for you!! LOL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Fantastic finish you've achieved there - the variety of colours in the flake are awesome!
> 
> And the recovery you achieved on the black gloss pillars is second to none - any tips on this; I've always been very hesitant at using anything too heavy? Or can they be treated as with any other panel?
> 
> (ps my pinnacle tyre gel has now arrived - bought on your recommendation - and it's bloody brilliant!)


Cheers Nick!

The pillars can be a nightmare as they're very soft, I usually start out with something like Rejuvenate and 3M 3"Polishing pad and go from there. Or just get them vinyl wrapped


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Cheers Nick!
> 
> The pillars can be a nightmare as they're very soft, I usually start out with something like Rejuvenate and 3M 3"Polishing pad and go from there. Or just get them vinyl wrapped


Would C1 have enough scratch resistance to help in the longer term?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work in the short timescal as said many times above Russ. :thumb:

A stunning finish yet again captured for all to see by your superb photography skills!  They really make your Threads stand out.  

Nick,

On my Golfs black B pillars I did the first one by hand using Rejuvenate and it was very hard work, although it did eventually produce a great finish. 

I tried Menzerna PO85RD finishing polish on the other one using a 3" blue 3M pad on the rotary and it made light work of it. 

Alan W


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Russ. 
As I say all the time mini enhancements and enhancements for the majority of people are more than enough and deliver excellent results.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome as always :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Another great job as always :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

Top work, this is my fav pic!

__
https://flic.kr/p/7131424451
 , great reflections!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Top work there Russ, can i ask what are your thoughts on the AF DA sealant ?


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work Russ:thumb:

Been a long time since I have been able to comment on your work


----------



## Amer (Apr 7, 2012)

nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks much better now, great job :thumb:.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Russ


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around there


----------

